# 7th International Independent Music Competition "Individualis"



## individualis777

www.individualis.com.ua

AGE
Musicians that are younger 23 years can participate in the International Independent Music Competition "Individualis".

INSTRUMENTS
"violin". "cello", "piano", "woodwinds", "brass", "saxophone", "voice", "piano duo", "ensembles with piano", "string quartet", "ensembles without piano", "guitar", "accordion and bayan", "folk instruments", "ensembles of folk instruments"

VIOLIN
Group 1 (under 11 years old)
Group 2 (11-14)
Group 3 (15-18)
Group 4 (19-22)
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - July 1 every year.

CELLO
Group 1 (under 11 years old)
Group 2 (11-14)
Group 3 (15-18)
Group 4 (19-22)
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - August 1 every year.

PIANO
Group 1 (under 11 years old)
Group 2 (11-14)
Group 3 (15-18)
Group 4 (19-22)
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - September 1 every year.

WOODWINDS (FLUTE, OBOE, CLARINET, BASSOON)
Group 1 (under 15 years old)
Group 2 (15-18)
Group 3 (19-22) 
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - October 1 every year.

BRASS (TRUMPET, HORN, TROMBONE, TUBA)
Group 1 (under 15 years old)
Group 2 (15-18)
Group 3 (19-22) 
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - November 1 every year.

SAXOPHONE
Group 1 (under 15 years old)
Group 2 (15-18)
Group 3 (19-22) 
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - November 1 every year.

VOICE
under 23 years old
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - December 1 every year.

PIANO DUO 
under 23 years old
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - January 1 every year.

ENSEMBLES WITH PIANO
(DUOS, TRIOS, QUATETS, QUINTETS etc. up to 9 persons)
under 23 years old
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - January 1 every year.

GUITAR
Group 1 (under 15 years old)
Group 2 (15-18)
Group 3 (19-22) 
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - February 1 every year.

ACCORDION (BAYAN)
Group 1 (under 15 years old)
Group 2 (15-18)
Group 3 (19-22) 
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - February 1 every year.

STRING QUARTET
under 23 years old
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - March 1 every year.

ENSEMBLES WITHOUT PIANO
(DUOS, TRIOS, QUATETS, QUINTETS etc. up to 9 persons)
under 23 years old
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - March 1 every year.

FOLK INSTRUMENTS
(BANDURA, DOMRA, BALALAYKA etc.)
Group 1 (under 15 years old)
Group 2 (15-18)
Group 3 (19-22) 
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - April 1 every year.

ENSEMBLES OF FOLK INSTRUMENTS
(DUOS, TRIOS, QUATETS, QUINTETS etc. up to 9 persons)
under 23 years old
Age - at the moment of the deadline.
Deadline - April 1 every year.

PROCEDURE OF CONDUCTING OF THE COMPETITION 
The Competition is conducted by video recordings. Each jury member consisting of outstanding musicians will listen to the submitted video recordings and judge every participants (from 1 to 100 points). The participant that will have the highest amount of points will be announced as a winner of the Group. If several participants will have the even amount of points all they will be annouced as winners. 
After determining of the winners and laureates of each Group jury members
and organizers of the competition may determine Grand Prix of the competition.

PROCEDURE OF SUBMITTING DOCUMENTS
Persons willing to participate in the competition send to the committee of the Competition following documents:
CPC "Іndividualis", Ostap Shutko 
Marko Vovchok 14/10 
79016 Lviv
Ukraine

1. Application form 
2.Copy of the document that proves the age of the participant 
3.Photograph 9 + 12 
4.Video recording (CD, DVD, VHS, NTSC or others) which contains a programme and shows the participant's whole silhouette and the instrument during play 
5.Copy of the payment check

Every participant has to pay an entry fee 60USD

Please contact us by e-mail and we will send you the account of the bank where you should pay the entrance fee.

Documents can be submitted in Ukrainian, Russian or English. 
The materials will not be returned and can be used by CPC"Individualis".
All materials must be sent before the deadline (post stamp will be decisive)

The documents submitted incomplete or with delay will not be considered.

PRIZES
Grand Prix will receive the Honorary Diploma "Grand Prix of the
Independent International Musical Competition "INDIVIDUALIS" and money prize. 
All laureates will receive the Honorary Diploma "Laureate of the Independent International Musical Competition "INDIVIDUALIS". 
The most perspective participants will receive other prizes.

PROGRAM 
The participant's choice free programme from world music repertoire (duration up to 30 min.) recorded on a video tape or disk (CD, DVD, VHS, NTSC or others).
All pieces must be performed from memory.


----------

